# SDC Without Humans 90% of the risk is removed. Insurers Prepare



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Hyperdrive
Self-Driving Cars Might Kill Auto Insurance as We Know It
Without humans to cause accidents,
90% of risk is removed.
Insurers are scrambling to prepare.

Feb 19, 2019, 3:00 AM EST

Click here for Bloomberg article









Deloitte, in its 2019 insurance outlook report, saw this coming. "The rise of connectivity &#8230; has generated a massive amount of real-time data and turned the insurer's relationship with policyholders from static and transactional to dynamic and interactive." Avinew said it expects to be writing policies later this year in select states.

Disagree? Please Contact Bloomberg Hyperdrive


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lots of speculation in that article but here's an interesting point.

_And as of now the technology required for autonomous features is extremely expensive to repair, *meaning premiums will initially rise as more cars featuring them roll off dealers' lots.*_


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

?? Agreed, Many will be rolling off dealer lots ? ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You can be sure that all of the new users with the duality Freemasonic usernames that have two names starting with the same letter are tomato. He also uses the same Freemasonic occultic coded numbers in his profile bios as well.


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

Who knew that drivers are the reason whySDC won’t work. Good luck getting rid of car ownership when you will be charged 5$ to go to the store and5$ to to go back home . 
That’s 10$ for a small trip . While I pay very little on my own car .


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> Who knew that drivers are the reason whySDC won't work. Good luck getting rid of car ownership when you will be charged 5$ to go to the store and5$ to to go back home .
> That's 10$ for a small trip . While I pay very little on my own car .


It's great @Thetomatoisajoke got a free Car.


Gov won't "end car ownership" however they will make it prohibitively expensive for everyone other than the wealthy.
High fuel tax, local, state & federal yearly value tax, high road tolls etc specifically targeted @ privately owned vehicles.

You'll have a choice, a roof over ur head or a car, but not both.

With each progressive generation There'll be a continuous decrease in car ownership.

Be4 u know it.....Poof, no private vehicles (other than the wealthy and skilled licensed labor: plumbers, electricians etc)


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> It's great @Thetomatoisajoke got a free Car.
> 
> 
> Gov won't "end car ownership" however they will make it prohibitively expensive for everyone other than the wealthy.
> ...


You forgot to post any cartoons proving your claim.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...g-car-thing-of-the-past-cities-utopian-vision

"Knowledge is gain by reading and travel"

https://www.businessinsider.com/no-one-will-own-a-car-in-the-future-2017-5

Reading is fundamental


https://singularityhub.com/2018/02/...r-ownership/#sm.000016p46645jwcnoqyyvbjmmhswa
https://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/...nership-look-like-in-the-future/#5eb47dbe6b99


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> It's great @Thetomatoisajoke got a free Car.
> 
> 
> Gov won't "end car ownership" however they will make it prohibitively expensive for everyone other than the wealthy.
> ...


It's funny how all these "new" users sll
Know who the tomato is



goneubering said:


> You forgot to post any cartoons proving your claim.


My favorite is the river dance Gifs



Ricardo Resolute said:


> It's great @Thetomatoisajoke got a free Car.
> 
> 
> With each progressive generation There'll be a continuous decrease in car ownership.


"With each new generation?"
Tomato... are you saying SDCs will take DECADES to happen?


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

http://imsreporting.com/articles/self-driving-cars-are-a-fraud-a-money-making-scheme/


iheartuber said:


> "With each new generation?"
> Tomato... are you saying SDCs will take DECADES to happen?


Decades or maybe never.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

goneubering said:


> http://imsreporting.com/articles/self-driving-cars-are-a-fraud-a-money-making-scheme/
> 
> Decades or maybe never.


I Concur!
Couple of years, tops!


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> I Concur!
> Couple of years, tops!


You don't read too well do you?


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

goneubering said:


> You don't read too well do you?


https://thehustle.co/florida-retirement-home-self-driving-cars/


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> You don't read too well do you?


Quick! Watch him reply using a GIF from the movie "Team America" and call you stupid


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> Quick! Watch him reply using a GIF from the movie "Team America" and call you stupid


I bet there's "your mama so fat" comebacks incoming at this point. He's used up almost all of his other material by now.

The headline should read "Without human drivers to save SDC's you are looking at 100% crash fatality rate".


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

They would have to outlaw human driving in the first place. Secondly the only way to make SDC work is not to make them 99% accurate. That's still 1 out of 100 that will fail, they need to make them 99.99999999 fail proof.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> Hyperdrive
> Self-Driving Cars Might Kill Auto Insurance as We Know It
> Without humans to cause accidents,
> 90% of risk is removed.
> ...


Ask BOEING what THEIR software is doing for them . . .




Ricardo Resolute said:


> It's great @Thetomatoisajoke got a free Car.
> 
> 
> Gov won't "end car ownership" however they will make it prohibitively expensive for everyone other than the wealthy.
> ...


Agenda 21 ELIMINATION OF PERSONAL VEHICLE OWNERSHIP section.

Right next to ELIMINATION OF PERSONAL PROPERTY OWNERSHIP.


----------

